# My break away anchor



## lastcast

Some people have asked how to rig them so, here's a few pics. Basically took a length of 3/16 stranded stainless. Drilled a holein the trip and made a loop with2 swedges, make sure you cover the end of the cable with one to prevent a snag. Then made a loop on the other end slightly longer than the shaft. Zip tie it thru the whole and connect your chain. I've been using 3 or 4zip ties and never had one break without trying to.





































Skip


----------



## Runned Over

Skip, Where did you get the SS cable and swedges?

I made the same setup, and the swedges and cable and the different metal/quality of SS cable (West Marine) corroded (less than a yr) and caused me to lose an anchor when both swedges and SS cable seperated.

I switched to the chain all the way down and 300lb mono at the "top" and still had it break away (at the top)when it shouldn't have.

I went and bought the anchor breakaway system (as seen on TV), and will see how that works. It's basically your setup without the tie tie at the top.When I get it rigged up, I'll take pictures to show how similar your setup is to theirs.


----------



## lastcast

Scott, it's been so long since I rigged it I can't remember where I got the cable from. I like the cable vice chain allot better, Seems to make a diff on the anchor setting and deff easier when taking the retriever ring off when your in the front of the boat.

Skip


----------



## H2OMARK

Skip, how much slack is there in the cable between the head of the anchor and the slot in the shaft? Thinking there needs to be a minimum to let the anchor swivel. Thanks. BTW, I read somewhere (I think) that you are on upper Perdido Bay. I have a place in Spanish Cove so I think we should be pretty close.

Mark


----------



## lastcast

Hey Mark, I just stood the anchor on its trips and swiveled the shaft both ways to make sure it didn't bind. I've seen some that drill another hole in the shaft but, I found I didn't really need it. It's been working fine for me for years.

Yea we're pretty close. I lived in the Cove for about 7-8 yrs, now live right down 99 towards Soldiers Creek. 3/4 m past 91 and 99.Send me a PM we'll have to drink a beer sometime, and shoot a game of pool.

Skip


----------



## oldflathead

*I have SS cable*



Runned Over said:


> Skip, Where did you get the SS cable and swedges?
> 
> I made the same setup, and the swedges and cable and the different metal/quality of SS cable (West Marine) corroded (less than a yr) and caused me to lose an anchor when both swedges and SS cable seperated.
> 
> I switched to the chain all the way down and 300lb mono at the "top" and still had it break away (at the top)when it shouldn't have.
> 
> I went and bought the anchor breakaway system (as seen on TV), and will see how that works. It's basically your setup without the tie tie at the top.When I get it rigged up, I'll take pictures to show how similar your setup is to theirs.


I use stainless steel sailboat rigging cable with proper sized Nico Press swages. The swages must be done properly with the correct tool, which costs over $100 new.

I will give you the cable, you buy the swage fittings and I will press them for you at my shop. No, I don't loan tools.


----------



## sealark

Just bolt the chain end to the hole and use the tie tie at the slot on the shank end. Much less rigging and it works just as good.


----------



## lastcast

sealark said:


> Just bolt the chain end to the hole and use the tie tie at the slot on the shank end. Much less rigging and it works just as good.


I like the cable much better. You never have to guess where to tie it, especially if you have new help onboard. You don't have the chain getting snagged in the swing of the flukes and it's alot easier to take the float ring off when retrieving from the bow.


----------



## sealark

Get a claw anchor they solve all the problems. Plus they have a hole in them to Attach the cable or chain and never get fouled.


----------



## lastcast

Why do I need a claw? Mine works,


----------



## speckledcroaker

Wirelessly posted

Get a delta


----------



## RMS

I love this country!


----------



## lastcast

Me too!


----------



## Mantus Anchors




----------



## Mantus Anchors

*Guys I am not sure if you are familiar with this baby Mantus Anchor*


----------



## sealark

lastcast said:


> Why do I need a claw? Mine works,


Referance for someone else rigging one up. Glad your way works for you.


----------



## Mantus 1

Hello all, I just wanted to add that we sell some tethers all ready made up. and while you are there take a look at our anchors also. We are getting a lot of great reviews! Check out the link.http://www.mantusanchors.com/mantus-anchor-tether/


----------



## bowdiddly

Mantus 1 said:


> Hello all, I just wanted to add that we sell some tethers all ready made up. and while you are there take a look at our anchors also. We are getting a lot of great reviews! Check out the link.http://www.mantusanchors.com/mantus-anchor-tether/


Link does not work.


----------



## Mantus 1

I'm sorry that the link has been removed! We were not having any requests for them. So we stopped showing them on our web site. We may still have some if in stock if you want to call our 855 262 6887


----------



## captken

*Better listen to Sealark*

He's probably seen more anchors hung in wrecks than anybody here. He oughta know.


----------

